# 12v Socket



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,
I've led a sheltered life when it comes to 12v electrics. I know about the 12v cigar lighter type plug but my new NexxoT660 has two smaller 12v sockets in the habitation area which are clearly looking for a smaller plug. I didn't know that there were other types. Can anyone tell me what they are called? Is it possible to get an adapter so that my cigar lighter type plugs will fit? (rather than rewire the plugs)

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i use one for the tv see here 
chapter
LINK HERE


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/electrical-c-41.html?osCsid=f87226942add8671da460477a6669a6a


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for the quick responses but O'leary don't seem to list one and the one on Marcle leisure says that it fits the standard cigar lighter socket.
Unless I've missed something. I've found a Hella plug on Maplins site. Could it be that?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

This is what you need:-

http://www.towsure.com/product/14427-Cigar_Plug_into_Hella_12v_Socket_Adaptor


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*tyyr*

hi all,
all froeign made vans carry these sockets we got ours from road pro -excellent service and they do straight ones or twistable switched ones which can be used in the cigarrette or wall sockets just remove adapter .

do a search on web for "poad pro"

ps we have a adria with 2 sockets and can run hovers etc!!! 

tramp


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks TR5 and Tramp, I'm sure these are the correct ones. I'll get an order off this weekend.
Thanks again all.
Chris


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

My advice would be to try a marine store/chandlers. Boaties (I am one!) use all manner of 12v sockets, etc.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Chris
Supplier. Vehicle wiring Products
[email protected]
Fax 0115 9440101
Tel 0115 9305454(24 hr)
Din Plug Ref PLG £ 3.21
UK Carriage £3.75
Universal plug (fits both size sockets) Fused. Ref 60116 £3.67
Hope this helps
Steles


----------

